# animated Gif in andren Bildern?



## Collateral (17. April 2004)

Hi,
kann man animated gif logos in andre Bilder einfuegen, so dass das eingefuegte Bild die animation weiter behaelt?

bsp: ein kleines Logo, das sich z.b. dreht und als animated gif vorliegt in ein selbstgemachtes foto einfuegen, als signatur sozusagen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. April 2004)

Was spricht dagegen, dass Du das einfach mal mit ausprobierst? Müßte IMHO funktionieren. Ach ja, was hat so ne Anfrage mit Vektorprogrammen zu tun?


----------



## Collateral (17. April 2004)

ich weiss nicht, ich hab erstmal durchgeschaut, und dann wohl vergessen in welchem forum ich bin.


----------

